# Labour MP shot in Yorkshire



## ColchesterFC (Jun 16, 2016)

Just seen on the news that Labour MP Jo Cox has been shot and injured in her constituency in Leeds, Yorkshire. Totally shocking news.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jun 16, 2016)

The Leave campaign have suspended campaigning for the rest of the day apparently.  I hope the stay campaign follow suit. You see politicians getting shot in the US but you'd never imagine it would happen over here, hope she pulls through.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 16, 2016)

Just reading that she was shot and stabbed and is in a critical condition. 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-36550304


----------



## Fish (Jun 16, 2016)

That reads like a very personal attack to me, shot 3 times in total by my accounts with the last one being to the face/head leaning over her whilst she lay on the floor and then stabbed her as well! 

Hope she comes through but it doesn't good, absolutely crazy some people.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 16, 2016)

ColchesterFC said:



			Just reading that she was shot and stabbed and is in a critical condition. 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-36550304

Click to expand...

That does not sound good, hope she makes a full recovery.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 16, 2016)

Just read it and it's disgusting. There are many MPs who I don't have the time of day for, but someone else's X/ vote put them in and that is democracy. Whether it is a personal attack or whatever the reason, my thoughts are with her and her kids.


----------



## jdpjamesp (Jun 16, 2016)

Really horrible news indeed. And I'm very glad that the BBC cut to the news report during the England match.


----------



## ger147 (Jun 16, 2016)

Just been reported that she has died...


----------



## jdpjamesp (Jun 16, 2016)

Just read that too. Wow. Completely shocked. So sorry for her family. Young kids and all. Devastating.


----------



## NWJocko (Jun 16, 2016)

*"I'm pretty depressed about the world we live in today. So much ignorance, intolerance and hatred. Words fail me"*

FairwayDodgers quote from the Orlando thread seems appropriate here aswell


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 16, 2016)

Not good news at all, 

My initial reaction, apart from the obvious shock of the event and concern for her family, is that it would be distasteful for anyone to make any political capital out of this .

therefore I hope that none of the other parties field any candidates at the by-election.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 16, 2016)

Very upsetting news,thoughts with her family.
Some really sick people in this world.


----------



## louise_a (Jun 16, 2016)

Really shocking news, what is wrong with people


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 16, 2016)

Only 41 and with two young kids. Apparently a 52 year old has been arrested but no idea why he'd want to do this. Very sad


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 16, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Only 41 and with two young kids. *Apparently a 52 year old has been arrested but no idea why he'd want to do this. *Very sad
		
Click to expand...

According to the BBC, an eyewitness heard him shout "Put Britain first" at least twice before the attack.


----------



## ger147 (Jun 16, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			According to the BBC, an eyewitness heard him shout "Put Britain first" at least twice before the attack.
		
Click to expand...

It's since been reported that the "eyewitness" who heard him shout that wasn't actually at the scene at all when the attack took place...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 16, 2016)

ger147 said:



			It's since been reported that the "eyewitness" who heard him shout that wasn't actually at the scene at all when the attack took place...
		
Click to expand...

Still showing this on the BBC website.

*An MP has died after she was shot and stabbed in a "horrific" assault in her constituency, police have said.*
Jo Cox, Labour MP for Batley and Spen, was left bleeding on the ground after the attack in Birstall, West Yorkshire. A man was arrested nearby.
One eyewitness told the BBC they heard her attacker shout "put Britain first" at least twice beforehand.


----------



## ger147 (Jun 16, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			Still showing this on the BBC website.

*An MP has died after she was shot and stabbed in a "horrific" assault in her constituency, police have said.*
Jo Cox, Labour MP for Batley and Spen, was left bleeding on the ground after the attack in Birstall, West Yorkshire. A man was arrested nearby.
One eyewitness told the BBC they heard her attacker shout "put Britain first" at least twice beforehand.



Click to expand...

As I said above, it has been widely reported since that he wasn't actually an eyewitness.


----------



## gmc40 (Jun 16, 2016)

ger147 said:



			As I said above, it has been widely reported since that he wasn't actually an eyewitness.
		
Click to expand...

His name is Clarke Rothwell and he has been interviewed on camera by the BBC. According to the statement he gave, he did witness it and he heard "Britain first" or "put Britain First".

Or are we talking about different people?


----------



## ger147 (Jun 16, 2016)

gmc40 said:



			His name is Clarke Rothwell and he has been interviewed on camera by the BBC. According to the statement he gave, he did witness it and he heard "Britain first" or "put Britain First".
		
Click to expand...

Graeme Howard was the first eyewitness named who was quoted as saying he heard the attacker shouting Britain First. He has been widely reported since as saying he did not hear him shout that and that was what I was referring to above.

Haven't seen any BBC news since 6pm so haven't seen the interview with the 2nd eyewitness.


----------



## chippa1909 (Jun 16, 2016)

He was interviewed on Newsnight where he said the murderer shouted about Britain First.


----------



## bobmac (Jun 17, 2016)

Does it matter who said what?
A tragic waste of a life


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 17, 2016)

bobmac said:



			Does it matter who said what?
A tragic waste of a life
		
Click to expand...

A big "Like."

Someone's mother, wife, daughter and friend. Deepest sympathies...


----------



## gmc40 (Jun 17, 2016)

bobmac said:



			Does it matter who said what?
A tragic waste of a life
		
Click to expand...

Of course it does as it helps explain a motive. 

You're insinuating it is in some way disrespectful, it isn't. What has happened is terrible and a young woman has lost her life and left a young family and husband behind and that is horrendous but there is nothing wrong with people wanting to know why?


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jun 17, 2016)

I stole this from twitter but I think it sums up for me what is happening on both sides of the Atlantic and on both sides of the political spectrum.  Dark times.

_I would gently suggest that some of those who indulge in politics as a sport, as a vehicle for narcissistic ambition, as a way to toy with the emotions and vulnerabilities of other human beings, need to take a hard look at themselves and the utter *&^%$^ hell they've spawned.

_And if anything good comes from this tragic event it may be that we just take a step back before we end up with political debate like the US. Even if this shooting was nothing to do with politics and she was just in the wrong place at the wrong time, we still need to take a long hard look at ourselves.


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 17, 2016)

Shocking news. You sort of expect it in the USA but not here. Just where did a random guy get a gun from?


----------



## bobmac (Jun 17, 2016)

gmc40 said:



			there is nothing wrong with people wanting to know why?
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure we'll get the facts when they are known


----------



## gmc40 (Jun 17, 2016)

bobmac said:



			I'm sure we'll get the facts when they are known
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure we will but whilst it is being reported in the news people will discuss it and there's nothing wrong with that. This is no different to other similar cases in that respect so not sure why you felt the need to take the moral high ground?

Anyway, off to work!


----------



## Old Skier (Jun 17, 2016)

gmc40 said:



			Of course it does as it helps explain a motive. 

You're insinuating it is in some way disrespectful, it isn't. What has happened is terrible and a young woman has lost her life and left a young family and husband behind and that is horrendous but there is nothing wrong with people wanting to know why?
		
Click to expand...

As the man has had a mental condition for many years as reported by the police, he could shout what he likes and it wont come up with a real motive.


----------



## chippa1909 (Jun 17, 2016)

bobmac said:



			Does it matter who said what?

I bet if he'd yelled "Allahu akbar" it would have mattered.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Jimaroid (Jun 17, 2016)

A tragic and depressing set of events.

I can't believe people are bickering over the circumstances of how a good woman has been killed by a vile moron.


----------



## bluewolf (Jun 17, 2016)

Jimaroid said:



			A tragic and depressing set of events.

I can't believe people are bickering over the circumstances of how a good woman has been killed by a vile moron.
		
Click to expand...

Whilst I agree that bickering is slightly classless, the way this is being reported does show a significant difference in the way that the Media reports these situations.. 

I'm not really interested in speculating as to the motives though. It should be enough to state that a decent woman was murdered purely for standing up for her beliefs.. A tragic waste of a life, and a horrible loss for her family.. RIP..


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Jun 17, 2016)

Personally I had never heard of her but she's certainly getting iconic status on Radio 2.


----------



## Russ_D (Jun 17, 2016)

Crazyface said:



			Shocking news. You sort of expect it in the USA but not here. Just where did a random guy get a gun from?
		
Click to expand...

Agree, shocking news. I work in Leeds and many of my colleagues are from the Birstall area so have had contact with her. They were all very shocked as you can expect.
Apparently th gun he used was home made so this was obviously a planned an pre-meditated (and cowardly) attack. Just cant get my head round why someone would do it???


----------



## sawtooth (Jun 17, 2016)

Jimaroid said:



			A tragic and depressing set of events.

I can't believe people are bickering over the circumstances of how a good woman has been killed by a *vile moron*.
		
Click to expand...

Or a sick man?


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 17, 2016)

PhilTheFragger said:



			therefore I hope that none of the other parties field any candidates at the by-election.
		
Click to expand...

Conservatives, Lib Dems and UKIP have all stated today that they won't be putting forwards candidates for the resulting by election. No matter which party you support that has got to be the correct decision.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jun 17, 2016)

https://www.virgin.com/richard-branson/remembering-jo-cox


----------



## SocketRocket (Jun 18, 2016)

Hacker Khan said:



			I stole this from twitter but I think it sums up for me what is happening on both sides of the Atlantic and on both sides of the political spectrum.  Dark times.

_I would gently suggest that some of those who indulge in politics as a sport, as a vehicle for narcissistic ambition, as a way to toy with the emotions and vulnerabilities of other human beings, need to take a hard look at themselves and the utter *&^%$^ hell they've spawned.

_And if anything good comes from this tragic event it may be that we just take a step back before we end up with political debate like the US. Even if this shooting was nothing to do with politics and she was just in the wrong place at the wrong time, we still need to take a long hard look at ourselves.
		
Click to expand...

That long hard look is that some people have mental health issues.  Every person with an ounce of humanity will agonise for the death of this lovely woman but suggesting 'we need to take a long hard look at ourselves'  is not fair as we do not support such actions and have no control over individuals that see the world in a complete different way.   Maybe you could reflect on your post and take a different view that does not detract from the horror of the situation.


----------



## SocketRocket (Jun 18, 2016)

Hacker Khan said:



https://www.virgin.com/richard-branson/remembering-jo-cox

Click to expand...

That's not a good link.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jun 18, 2016)

SocketRocket said:



			That long hard look is that some people have mental health issues.  Every person with an ounce of humanity will agonise for the death of this lovely woman but suggesting 'we need to take a long hard look at ourselves'  is not fair as we do not support such actions and have no control over individuals that see the world in a complete different way.   Maybe you could reflect on your post and take a different view that does not detract from the horror of the situation.
		
Click to expand...

Any why is not fair that we as a society have a look at ourselves? Society cannot devolve any responsibility by just saying 'we do not support what this person did and as they are mentally ill then hey, what can you do'? 

Of course you cannot control the actions of someone who is mentality Ill enough to do something like this. But in addition to better care of the mentally ill, you can look at the society that these people exist in, whether it be a culture of easy access to guns,  a culture of religious intolerance and fundamentalism or a culture of promoting fear hatred by the media and by both sides in political debates. There is a hell of a lot of mental illness in society at some level. 

Mentally ill people do not live in a bubble, they are exposed to society and will absorp this as much as anyone else who listens to politicians fear mongering, reads the papers, listens to the radio, goes on social media. I am not suggesting there was one single trigger for what happened. But I imagine most people who commit atrocities like this have some mental issues and just using that as a reason for why they do this without looking at the environment they live in is IMHO a bit naive.


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 18, 2016)

Hacker Khan said:



			Any why is not fair that we as a society have a look at ourselves? Society cannot devolve any responsibility by just saying 'we do not support what this person did and as they are mentally ill then hey, what can you do'? 

Of course you cannot control the actions of someone who is mentality Ill enough to do something like this. But in addition to better care of the mentally ill, you can look at the society that these people exist in, whether it be a culture of easy access to guns,  a culture of religious intolerance and fundamentalism or a culture of promoting fear hatred by the media and by both sides in political debates. There is a hell of a lot of mental illness in society at some level. 

Mentally ill people do not live in a bubble, they are exposed to society and will absorp this as much as anyone else who listens to politicians fear mongering, reads the papers, listens to the radio, goes on social media. I am not suggesting there was one single trigger for what happened. But I imagine most people who commit atrocities like this have some mental issues and just using that as a reason for why they do this without looking at the environment they live in is IMHO a bit naive.
		
Click to expand...

Whilst I agree with you that there is an element of restraint society can exert on itself that might limit the negative/extreme stimuli an individual might receive, I do feel it is also naive to expect society to be that disciplined. The window of behaviours that society tolerates, although finds unacceptable, is huge.

And then there is the (warped) perception a damaged individual might take onboard.

Society has a responsibility for its own behaviour but not how the individual interprets the stimuli.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jun 18, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			Whilst I agree with you that there is an element of restraint society can exert on itself that might limit the negative/extreme stimuli an individual might receive, I do feel it is also naive to expect society to be that disciplined. The window of behaviours that society tolerates, although finds unacceptable, is huge.

And then there is the (warped) perception a damaged individual might take onboard.

Society has a responsibility for its own behaviour but not how the individual interprets the stimuli.
		
Click to expand...

I'd pretty much agree with what you say. You will never stop damaged individuals interpreting the stimuli in a specific way. I'd just like to see all of us realising we all have a responsibility to tone down the culture of fear and blame that seems to be endemic in US politics, and is increasing over here. On both sides.

 It sounds like the murderer is a mentally ill far right extremist from what he had said in court today.  And to me there is no reason to blame one side on its own.  I feel we could just as easily be talking about an attack on say Farage or any other prominent right wing politician as that is where I fear we have slept walked our way into in society.


----------



## SocketRocket (Jun 19, 2016)

Hacker Khan said:



			I'd pretty much agree with what you say. You will never stop damaged individuals interpreting the stimuli in a specific way. I'd just like to see all of us realising we all have a responsibility to tone down the culture of fear and blame that seems to be endemic in US politics, and is increasing over here. On both sides.

 It sounds like the murderer is a mentally ill far right extremist from what he had said in court today.  And to me there is no reason to blame one side on its own.  I feel we could just as easily be talking about an attack on say Farage or any other prominent right wing politician *as that is where I fear we have slept walked our way into in society.*

Click to expand...

Could you please explain what you mean by the highlighted comment.


----------

